# Looks like glass when turned



## wayneryan65 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was experimenting with some resins and colors and this is the final result


----------



## edstreet (Feb 10, 2014)

If it looks like glass when turned then why is it still square?   Teasing obviously. Looks good from here.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 10, 2014)

cool!


----------



## William Menard (Feb 10, 2014)

horrible, your probably gonna get the it looks like glass virus, run to your mail box and mail em to me for proper disposal.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Feb 10, 2014)

Whoa!! Nice!


----------



## Tom T (Feb 10, 2014)

looks good from here.  very nice


----------



## wayneryan65 (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Pitoon (Feb 11, 2014)

diggin that second pic there!

Pitoon


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 11, 2014)

I look at that second picture and I see the ocean from "The Perfect Storm"

Awsome blank.


----------



## Mike Powell (Feb 11, 2014)

those are really neat.


----------

